# Will RCS & CRS cross breed?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If I have them in the same tank just wondering if I'll have hybrids or if they will only breed with their own species? 

T.I.A


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I've always hated using using the short form for these shrimp... 
RCS, CRS... 
red cherry shrimp? cherry red shrimp? crystal red shrimp? red crystal shrimp?
people switch it around all the time it is hard to tell what is what. lol

anyways, I assume you're talking about crossbreeding between cherries and crystals. They won't, different species so you can mix em up together.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

No, they don't mix. There where several occasions that I though my cherry and crystal crossed because my cherry has funny colours. But over time, it turns out that it was just a cherry variation.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

